

Carat: The Brilliant App That Increases Your Battery Life  - kevinwdavid
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/14/carat-battery/

======
altsa
I'm curious as to how it determines which apps are running on iOS. Apple
doesn't expose this data through their APIs.

